
Saudi Arabia is about to spend millions to turn Qatar into an island - tosh
https://www.vox.com/2018/6/21/17485754/saudi-arabia-qatar-gulf-island
======
fiiv
This situation is being handled (by KSA) with the same tact as the other
Mohammed Bin Salman blunders on the world stage since being given the
attention of the world. But the reality is Qatar hosts a huge US military base
as well as one from Turkey, and military invasion is not an option for KSA.
Qatar is also a rich country sitting on about 15% of known world reserves of
natural gas (despite being tiny) and can hold on under the embargo for a long
time by seeking trade with neutral or Iran-friendly partners.

------
tosh
> And that’s not all. Some reports indicate that Saudi Arabia would use the
> area along the canal as a place to store nuclear waste

~~~
vezycash
No sane person would store nuclear waste in a canal especially if the canal
links with other water bodies.

